# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγμάτωση;;; Βγήκα Νικητής!

## Georgz

Ξεθάβω αυτό το *θέμα* γιατί πιστεύω πως μετά από 5 χρόνια εμπειρίας με την αποπραγματοποίηση και έχοντας βγεί για τα καλά από μετεφηβικά χρόνια, μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη για το πως ακριβώς βίωσα και ίσως βιώνω ακόμα εν μέρη, την έξοδο μου από αυτό το σύμπτωμα του stress/στεναχώριας που ονομάζεται αποπραγματοποίηση.
Αρχικά να αναφέρω πως είμαι 90% καλύτερα τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με το 2008. Αφενός γιατί γνωρίζω το τι είναι αυτό που την προκαλεί και την «κοντρολάρω» αν μου επιτρέπεται η έκφραση και αφετέρου γιατί σταμάτησα να την πολεμώ όταν αυτή μου συμβαίνει. Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό :
Η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι απλά ένα παιχνίδι του μυαλού. Είναι ένας μηχανισμός που διεστραβλώνει την αντίληψη και μειώνει τα συναισθήματα του ανθρώπου με σκοπό αυτός να σταματήσει να πονά όσο την βιώνει, κάτι σαν ασπίδα! Eίναι επώδυνη αλλα ακίνδυνη!
Βασική της αρχή (χωρίς να θέλω σε καμια περίπτωση να το παίξω ειδικός) είναι το ότι αντλεί την δύναμη της από την σημασία που τις δίνεις, αν για παράδειγμα ασχοληθείς με το σουρεαλιστικό της υπόθεσης και αρχίσεις και ψάχνεσαι στο το τι είναι αληθινό και τι όχι, θα πέσεις στο “τρυπάκι” να το ζήσεις και πιο έντονα, να το επεξεργαστείς ktlp με απoτέλεσμα να σε κουράσει να σε αγχώσει παραπάνω και να σου φέρει εκ νέου αποπραγματοποίηση και γίνετε ετσι ένας φαύλος κύκλος..

Για μένα σαν Γιώργος 2 τρόποι υπάρχουν για να αντιμετωπιστεί (όσο είναι βέβαια εφικτό).
1. Να αντιμετωπιστούν οι στρεσογόνοι παράγοντες που φέρνουν κρίσεις πανικού, αποπραγματοποιήσεις, καταθλίψεις και ότι άλλο.. για να μειωθούν οι πιθανότητες να την πάθει κάποιος.
2. Αν είναι κάποιος "τυχερός" όπως εγώ :) και την πάθει, να την ανγοήσει όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν! Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο.. αλλα γίνετε να αγνοηθεί! Όχι βέβαια με το να σκέφτεται κανεις “δεν πρέπει να σκέφτομαι την αποπραγματοποίηση και να την αναλύω” αλλα με το να μην σκέφτεται ούτε καν αυτό! Γιατί αυτή του η σκέψη του θυμίζει τι είναι αυτό που πολεμά: την αποπραγματοποίηση! Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως πρέπει να μπει φραγμός σε όποια σκέψη έχει να κάνει με αποπραγματοποίηση! Να ασχοληθεί πραγματικά με κάτι άλλο, κάτι που να του τραβά την προσοχή και να αφοσιωθεί εκεί και όσο συντηρεί αυτήν την άμυνα τοσο θα φεύγει και η αποπραγματοποίηση σαν σύμπτωμα..
Φυσικά αν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει ταυτόχρονα και αυτό που την προκάλεσε, αν το γνωρίζει, αυτό θα ήταν και το τέλειο διότι ετσι αντιμετωπίζεις την φωτιά απο την εστία.
Eπιπλέον είναι φυσικά σημαντικό να αναφέρω, πως τότε με είχε βοηθήσει παρα πολύ η ψυχολόγος μου και ο ψυχίατρος και αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι και το πρώτο βήμα στον καθένα που περνά το οτιδήποτε αντίστοιχο! Δεν είναι κακό να ζητάμε βοήθεια πότε πότε, ούτε είναι ντροπή.. Όπως νοσεί το σώμα μας έτσι μπορεί να νοσεί και η ψυχή!
Το δεύτερο βήμα είναι η προσωπική εργασία και κάποια tips που έγραψα πιο πάνω.

Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλα νιώθω υποχρέωση να γράψω αυτό το μήνυμα σε άτομα που με βοήθησαν τότε... ίσως μέσω του site να βοηθήσω και εγώ άτομα που το έχουν ανάγκη.

Κλείνω, λέγοντας πως όλο το σύμπαν αποτελείται από πιθανότητες άρα και το να γίνουμε καλά, είναι μια από αυτές.. δεν πρέπει να το αποκλείουμε :) 


Φιλικά, Γιώργος

----------


## ioannis2

Το ειχες βαλει ως στοχο και ησουν σε διαδικασια βελτιωσης συνεχώς ανα πασα στιγμη και οχι αρκουμενος σε σπασμωδικές κινησεις όπως κανουμε οι υπολοιποι και τελικα διαμαρτυρομαστε οτι η βελτιωση μας ειναι μικρη. Βεβαια συνεβαλε και το ότι ειχες σωστη συμπαρασταση. Αν δεν ερθουμε προσωπο με προσωπο με το προβλημα αλλα ψαχνουμε υπεκφυγες αυτο δε λύνεται. Εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τι θελει να πετυχει κανεις στη ζωη του και κατα πόσο οι εξωτερικές συνθηκες του παρεχουν ευκαιριες για να δρασει προς το σκοπο αυτο.

----------


## Georgz

> Το ειχες βαλει ως στοχο και ησουν σε διαδικασια βελτιωσης συνεχώς ανα πασα στιγμη και οχι αρκουμενος σε σπασμωδικές κινησεις όπως κανουμε οι υπολοιποι και τελικα διαμαρτυρομαστε οτι η βελτιωση μας ειναι μικρη. Βεβαια συνεβαλε και το ότι ειχες σωστη συμπαρασταση. Αν δεν ερθουμε προσωπο με προσωπο με το προβλημα αλλα ψαχνουμε υπεκφυγες αυτο δε λύνεται. Εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τι θελει να πετυχει κανεις στη ζωη του και κατα πόσο οι εξωτερικές συνθηκες του παρεχουν ευκαιριες για να δρασει προς το σκοπο αυτο.



Ακριβώς φίλε Γιάννη! Το είχα βάλει στόχο και μου βγήκε τελικά σε καλό.
Μπορεί βεβαια να μου πήρε 5 χρονια κοντά.. αλλα ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα.

Θετική σκέψη, όσο μας αφήνουν οι συγκυρίες γύρο μας και σιγά σιγά θα βρούμε τον δρόμο μας!

----------


## hapydays

Απειρα κ μεγαλα συγχαρητηρια φιλε Γιωργο!!!:)

Καλη δυναμη σε ολους τους υπολοιπους!!!

----------


## Piece Of Mind

γιωργο οταν ξαναμπεις στο φορουμ δες λιγο τα προσωπικα μηνυματα;)

----------


## ioannis2

Τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα καταφερες τον καταλαβα.
Ολοι μεσα απο ψυχοθεραπεια έχουμε μαθει καποιο τροπο καταλληλο ο καθενας για τα δικα του που οδηγει στη λυση. Το δυσκολο σημειο ειναι η πραξη, διοτι οι παγιωμενες μεσα μας καταστασεις και οι αντιστασεις που αυτες προκαλουν στην αλλαγη δεν επιτρεπουν να κανουμε τον τροπο πραξη. Αναλογα με το μεγεθος του προβληματος που υπαρχειο μεσα μας τετοιου υψους πρεπει να ναι η θεληση και το πεισμα μας και η εφαρμογη να ναι σταθερη και όχι σπασμωδική. Δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο ιδιως αμα θα θελες να κανεις καποια πραγματα στη ζωη που ειναι δυσκολα....

----------


## Georgz

> Απειρα κ μεγαλα συγχαρητηρια φιλε Γιωργο!!!:)
> 
> Καλη δυναμη σε ολους τους υπολοιπους!!!



Να είσαι και εσυ καλά! Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Georgz

> Τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα καταφερες τον καταλαβα.
> Ολοι μεσα απο ψυχοθεραπεια έχουμε μαθει καποιο τροπο καταλληλο ο καθενας για τα δικα του που οδηγει στη λυση. Το δυσκολο σημειο ειναι η πραξη, διοτι οι παγιωμενες μεσα μας καταστασεις και οι αντιστασεις που αυτες προκαλουν στην αλλαγη δεν επιτρεπουν να κανουμε τον τροπο πραξη. Αναλογα με το μεγεθος του προβληματος που υπαρχειο μεσα μας τετοιου υψους πρεπει να ναι η θεληση και το πεισμα μας και η εφαρμογη να ναι σταθερη και όχι σπασμωδική. Δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο ιδιως αμα θα θελες να κανεις καποια πραγματα στη ζωη που ειναι δυσκολα....



Φίλε Γιάννη δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο μαζί σου! :)
Το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι ότι αρχίζω και καταλαβαίνω πως όλα είναι θέμα σωστών προτεραιοτήτων για τον καθένα.
Ο άνθρωπος έχει απίστευτες δυνατότητες και αντοχές που δεν τις γνωρίζουμε όλες.
Θυμάμαι στον στρατό, μας έλεγε ο λοχαγός μας ότι αν μετά από μια δύσκολη κατάσταση νιώθουμε έτοιμοι να λιποθυμήσουμε και είμαστε στα πρόθυρα της κατάρρευσης και πως δεν αντέχουμε άλλο, θα έχουμε φτάσει μόλις στο 50% των αντοχών μας!! Το αναφέρω γιατί πιστεύω είναι αρκετά σχετικό με αυτό που είπες πως " Δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο ιδιως αμα θα θελες να κανεις καποια πραγματα στη ζωη που ειναι δυσκολα" Eκεί είναι που πιστεύω οτι χρειάζεται να βάλουμε προτεραιότητες.
Αν πχ εγώ στην αρχή τις φάσης μου (που δεν ήξερα που πάταγα και που βρισκόμουν) είχα να αντιμετωπίσω αρκετά οικονομικά και ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας κοντινού προσώπου, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να κοιτάξω να ορθοποδήσω για να μπορέσω να συνεισφέρω - επιβιώσω ktlp και μετά να ασχοληθώ με αυτά και ας ήταν φαινομενικά πρώτης προτεραιότητας! Mιλάω πάντα υποκειμενικά χωρίς φυσικά να γνωρίζω την κατάσταση σου η του καθένα, 
εμενα πάντως αυτή η λογική με βοήθησε και με βοηθά ακόμα ανεξάρτητα αν ακούγεται εγωιστική / εγωκεντρική 
Διότι γνωρίζω πως αν δεν είμαι εγώ καλά δεν θα μπορώ να βοηθήσω κανέναν.

----------


## faidra1994

Γεια σας,παιδιά! Ξερω πως είμαι λίγο ασχετη, αλλά μήπως μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς τι ακριβώς είναι η αποπραγματοποίηση;;; Έχω θέματα με το άγχος κ προσπαθώ να μάθω όσα πιο πολλά μπορώ για να τ αντιμετωπίσω :) κ μπράβο που έλυσες το πρόβλημά σου αυτό σημαίνει πως ασχολήθηκες με σένα κ είναι απόλυτα υγιές αυτό!

----------


## Blue9791

Μπραβο...οτι αλλο και να πω ειναι λιγο!
Και παλι μπραβο σου!! :)

----------


## Georgz

Mετά από αρκετά χρονια κάνω log in μονο και μονο για να κάνω ένα bump! Ελπίζοντας πως έτσι ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσω κάποιον!!

----------


## Georgia78

Georg Καλα ειναι ομως να εξηγησεις ποια ειναι αυτη η διαδικασια που εβγαλε νικητη .Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο γιατι ετσι δινεις κουραγιο και σε εμας αλλα αν το αναλυες εστω οσο μπουρουσες .

----------


## teo21

αδερφε πες μας τροπους και τι σε βοηθησε να παρουμε κουραγιο. αν το ξεπερασω και γω μακαρι να γραψω δυο τρια πραγματα να δωσω ελπιδα.

----------


## anxious4ever

Κ γω ομοιοπαθουσα...οταν στρεσαρομαι το πρωτο συμπτωμα μου ειναι τρεμουλα για καμια βδομαδα κ μετα ερχεται η αποπραγματοποιηση...καθε φορα ιδια, με τα ιδια συναισθηματα κ τον ιδιο φοβο..καθε φορα ομως περναει κ τελειωνει...οταν σταματησεις να φοβασαι κατι, τοτε δεν ξαναρχεται...
εμενα μου περναει με το που πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ χαλαρωνω..
πλεον δεν την φοβαμαι ...ειναι ενοχλητικη μεν...αλλα ακινδυνη δε..
7 επεισοδια επαθα γαδ κ τα 7 ειχα αποπραγματοποιηση..οκ την ειδαμε..ξερουμε τι μπορει να κανει κ που μπορει να φτασει...
ειλικρινα...πλεον δεν με ενδιαφερει καν σαν συμπτωμα...πιο πολυ με ενδιαφερουν οι αιτιες γαι τις οποιες φτανω σε αυτο το σημειο κ της επεξεργαζομαι με ψυχοθεραπεια..
για μενα ειναι απλα ενα συμπτωμα..κ τιποτα παραπανω.

----------

